# St Joe Bay This Year



## fairweather (Dec 8, 2016)

I managed to get in 30 days of fishing in the bay this year. I sure caught a lot of trout, but most were short. I had a hard time finding keepers. Admittedly since I fish from a yak, I had limited ability to roam the bay looking for the big ones. The reds stepped up, though. I had pretty good luck in the mornings with the reds running very shallow.

For those who fish the bay, how was it for you? I'm wondering if I'm the only one who got stuck in the trout nursery.


----------



## bassmaster0912 (Jan 26, 2017)

It was very slow for me as well. most of my luck was offshore


----------

